# Power-Glo vs Sun-Glo



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering if Power-Glo would have a great difference over sun-glo for plants(My sun-glo is 15W). Also, could I just get a bulb from a hardware store? This is for my 15 gallon tank and I think the max size bulb I can put is 18". 
Btw, does anyone know the wattage for this? http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17941/si1316187/cl0/powerglofluorescentlamp18t8

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

An 18" T8 bulb is 15 watts.

I only use bulbs that I purchase at the hardware store now; there is really no point in buying the expensive T8 bulbs at the LFS when they can be had for much cheaper from the hardware store.

Look for the Daylight bulbs (6500K).


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Anthony


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wondering, am I limited to 15 watt bulbs since my canopy can old T8?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Just wondering, am I limited to 15 watt bulbs since my canopy can old T8?


You are limited by the ballast that you currently have on your setup. Most likely, it can only power a single T8 15 watt bulb. Of course, if you have a little electrical know-how, you can easily replace the ballast with another one (can be purchased at the hardware store, or any electrical/lighting specialty store).


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone recommend or have any previous experience with this particular bulb http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...omedflorasunmaxplantgrowthfluorescentlamp18t8


----------

